# Do you understand electronic circuit diagrams?



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

One for the geeks :wink:










From the wonderful webcomic XKCD

http://xkcd.com/730/

Gerald


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a feeling this is the diagram for the electricity control unit on a modern motorhome. It answers the question as to why a piece of kit works one day then the next time you get in the van it doesn't. 

It's either because the Scarab beetles have died or the Magic Smoke has evaporated, apparently! 8O

Or is it a diagram of the clutch mechanism on a "juddering FIAT"!


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I can see a flaw in the circuitry.
There should be 2 valves, 1 near the holy water collector and the other on the output of the magic smoke.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

At first I thought it was the circuit diagram for an electric chair.

I might try building the circuit although not all the components are listed in the RS Radio Spares catalogue.

The Holy Water might be tricky as I am not RC.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I think your REALLY COOL Pippin


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

pippin said:


> I might try building the circuit although not all the components are listed in the RS Radio Spares catalogue.


I'd be worried about how tight the wire needs to be from the earthed output of the 50V battery - it's unspecified.



bigbazza said:


> I think your REALLY COOL Pippin


It's 'cos it's his birthday.

Gerald


----------

